# News - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte



## SebastianThoeing (21. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,807967


----------



## grinch66 (21. Januar 2011)

dakor


----------



## AshLambert (21. Januar 2011)

Morrowind > Oblivion
Civ 4 > Civ 3
.


----------



## Cabeleira (21. Januar 2011)

grinch66 schrieb:


> dakor


Das schreibt man *d'accord*. Es kommt aus dem französischen. Wenn man sagt "Je suis d'accord" dann heißt das soviel wie "Ich stimme überein". Noch mehr Französisch für dich: Tu es un crétin. 

Zur Liste: Meinen Geschmack trifft sie nicht... NfS: Porsche eines der besten Spiele der letzten Dekade? Wo bleiben Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines oder The Witcher? Auch Vice City fand ich deutlich besser als GTA3.


----------



## Fyrex (21. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich das Crysis in den Top10 ist. Das Spiel von Crytek ist für mich (neben Bioshock 1) der beste Shooter in diesem Zeitraum.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Hm, es wäre toll, wenn die Liste (der Auswahlmöglichkeiten) größer gewesen wäre. Natürlich ist das viel Arbeit, aber ist ja auch nur einmal alle zehn Jahre. 
Also 50 sollte man erwarten dürfen, 100 wären wünschenswert. Ich weiß, dass man Vorschläge machen konnte; ich habe sogar einen gemacht mit Mass Effect 2, was aber gar nicht in der Liste auftaucht. Vermutlich wurde der Vote zu Mass Effect 1 gezählt was aber nicht meine Absicht war.
Bad Company 2 ist hier jetzt beispielsweise nicht drin, Diablo 2, The Elder Scrolls III - Morrowind, Gothic 2, Amnesia - The Dark Descent, Prince of Persia-Reihe, Splinter Cell-Reihe, Assassin's Creed-Reihe, Icewind Dale-Reihe, Alpha Protocol, etc, etc.
Das wäre wirklich wünschenswert gewesen für eine so große Umfrage, was den Zeitraum angeht.
Das soll keine Beschwerde sein, nur ein Wunsch für das nächste Mal. Wie gesagt, sowas macht man ja nur einmal alle zehn Jahre. 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich wohl grob gesehen mit der Liste über ein.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

modern warfare auf platz 3 und balck ops nicht mal dabei? ich persönlich fand black ops viel atmosphärischer und spannender als modern warfare ... ich versteh auch nicht was alle an black ops zu meckern haben


----------



## Arhey (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Es konnte nur Half Life gewinnen :>

Wobei Crysis für mich höchstens auf Platz 20-30 geschafft hätte.Grafikdemo mehr nicht...


----------



## Nihiletex (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Ich versteh das ganze trara um HL2 irgendwie nicht. Habe es mir damals am Releaseday gekauft aber nicht besonders weit gespielt weil es mir zu langweilig wurde.
Wenn es um Shooter geht fand ich (Von Story / Aufmachung her) Bioshock und Crysis besser, aber jeder hat ja andere Vorlieben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze trara um HL2 irgendwie nicht. Habe es mir damals am Releaseday gekauft aber nicht besonders weit gespielt weil es mir zu langweilig wurde.
> Wenn es um Shooter geht fand ich (Von Story / Aufmachung her) Bioshock und Crysis besser, aber jeder hat ja andere Vorlieben.


Ich weiß auch nicht so ganz, was an HL2 so klasse war. Es war ein guter Shooter, mehr aber auch nicht. Es war weder atmosphärisch gut, noch kam bei mir irgendein Gefühl bezüglich den Charakteren oder so auf. Ich wurde einfach nicht warm damit, weil mir HL2 viel zu "steril" rüber kam. Und die Story war auch nicht der Brüller.

Da fand ich Bioshock um Welten besser.


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze trara um HL2 irgendwie nicht. Habe es mir damals am Releaseday gekauft aber nicht besonders weit gespielt weil es mir zu langweilig wurde.
> Wenn es um Shooter geht fand ich (Von Story / Aufmachung her) Bioshock und Crysis besser, aber jeder hat ja andere Vorlieben.


   same here
Konnte damit nie wirklich was anfangen.
Ja es ist abwechslungsreich, hat ne rießen welt und ne tolle Geschichte aber i-wie wars mir viel zu dröge und monoton


----------



## Basshinzu (21. Januar 2011)

Half-Life 2 hats eindeutig verdient. Wie mich Ravenholm gefesselt hat, kein anderes Spiel hat das bis jetzt geschafft! Die Detailverliebtheit der Entwickler und die gute Atmosphäre haben mich dazu verleitet es bis heute mindestens 10 mal durchzuspielen.
Fast 7 Jahre Warten auf den "echten" Nachfolger und noch kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Magetears (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

In der Liste vermisse ich Planescape: Torment. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rollenspiele der Infinity Engine. Wobei nur die deutsche Erstveröffentlichung im Jahr 2000 lag, die Englische Version stand 1 Monat früher in den Läden. Aber sonst ist die Liste gut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Whowulf (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Hab HF2 nie gespielt, aber BF2 ist klasse.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

hl2 ist für mich persönlich ein perfektes spiel, deshalb ist der erste platz meiner meinung nach verdient. vor hl2 würden bei mir höchstens noch dragon age, bioshock oder fallout 3 stehen. 
aber jedem das seine, manche können sich nicht damit anfreunden das hl2 an 1 ist, ich werde nie verstehen warum wow auf der 2 ist


----------



## Zerth (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Oblivion und Crysis sind meiner Meinung nach überbewertet, BG2, Mass Effect und Deus Ex aber hoch verdient. 

Ich hätte ja für System Shock 2 gestimmt, leider ist das aber ein paar Tage zu früh erschienen.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

hl2 hat den ersten platz auch verdient. so gut andere spiele auch waren...an hl2 kam dieses jahrzehnt keines ran. spannend, abwechslungsreich, physikspielereien, die meiner meinung nach auch heute noch beste engine & das beste ende der spielegeschichte usw... auch wenn ich kein riesen fan der firma valve bin, gegen hl2 kann man nun wirklich nix sagen.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

platz 1 past
half life ist n classiker

cod 2 hätte einen besseren platz verdient meiner meinung nach


----------



## showstopper123 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nihiletex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich versteh das ganze trara um HL2 irgendwie nicht. Habe es mir damals am Releaseday gekauft aber nicht besonders weit gespielt weil es mir zu langweilig wurde.
> ...


Muss auch sagen, dass ich HL2 völlig überwertet finde ( zumindest das Grundspiel, die Episoden kenne ich ja nicht ), fand es schon damals äußerst mäßig und Far Cry, welches ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit erschien, deutlich besser.

Einzig die Technik war bei HL2 recht beeindruckend, irgendwie lief das auch auf schlechten Rechnern in exzellenter Grafik, das muss man dem Spiel echt zugestehen.

Aber von der Handlung her war es echt mies, da hat zb Bioshock mehr zu bieten.
( aber das ist wohl ein Problem vieler Shooter, dass es meist eine belanglose Ballerei ist )


----------



## hellhammer (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

half life 2 am ersten platz, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet, freut mich, aber nur wegen der physik mit gravity gun! das war ja ne kleine revolution! crisis ist überbewertet, was nützt ne grafik wenn die handlung abgedroschen und langweilig ist, und des ganze spiel hindurch nicht kickt weil alles bekannt ist... da würde ich die cod serie eher hervorheben!


----------



## Batze (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Also ganz ehrlich.
Crysis und Grafik.

Ok,es waren ein paar neue Features drin die man so noch nicht gesehen hat, bei entsprechender Hardware.   

Aber stundenlang nur diese Insel Dschungel Landschaft und sonst fast gar nix?
Also was soll da so toll gewesen sein.

Nach 1 Stunde oder weniger hatte man alles von der sogenannten Grafikpower gesehen. Punkt. Das war es dann.

Da gab es bei vielen anderen Shootern mehr zu bestaunen , also in der Gesammtheit.


----------



## hightake (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

HL2 geht in ordnung, hab es erst vor kurzer Zeit das erste Mal gespielt,
allerdings hätte man sich die 2 Episoden danach schenken können,
vor allem Epi. 1 war Grottenschlecht.
Wo ist FarCry ? Für mich die Nr.1


----------



## CRIM50N (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



showstopper123 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nihiletex schrieb:
> ...


okay jetzt rall ichs nicht mehr, wie KANN MAN NUR über belanglose ballerei und seichte handlung maulen (die HL2 nicht hatte die story hatte unglaublich viele twists [vor allem die episoden auch noch mal] und war unglaublich intensiv) und dann Far Cry besser finden dessen story man auf einem blatt klopapier niederschreiben könnte ???

Ich hab bioshock nicht gespielt, aber das argument das die Charactere in HL2 zu "steril" waren verstehe ich nicht, Mmn waren das damals UNGLAUBLICHE gesichts animationen und die Englische Syncro ist genial.

und wieso misst man das spiel sowohl and Bioshock als auch an FC, die spiele sind vollkommen unterschiedlich und bedienen unterschiedliche "genres" allein das man 2 so unterschiedliche spiele braucht um HL2 zu "messen" beweist schon das es besonders war.

wer hier über "überbewertet" meckert und Crysis cooler findet, legt keinen Wert auf Story/Atmosphäre/Gameplay und abwechslung, sondern nur auf Grafik/Action und eigentlich hatte HL2 damals auch die beste Grafik UND gute Action (allein die Kämpfe mit den helis)


so, das war jetzt alles ziemlich subjektiv, aber der beste Ego-Shooter den ich gespielt habe ist HL2 nun ja ich bin auch großer ME2 fan auch wenn das RPG sein soll  für mich ein 3rdPerson-Shooter.


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> Ich hab bioshock nicht gespielt, aber das argument das die Charactere in HL2 zu "steril" waren verstehe ich nicht, Mmn waren das damals UNGLAUBLICHE gesichts animationen und die Englische Syncro ist genial.
> 
> wer hier über "überbewertet" meckert und Crysis cooler findet, legt keinen Wert auf Story/Atmosphäre/Gameplay und abwechslung, sondern nur auf Grafik/Action und eigentlich hatte HL2 damals auch die beste Grafik UND gute Action (allein die Kämpfe mit den helis)


Ich lege zwar schon Wert auf Story und Atmosphäre, nur kann ich mit HL2 nicht wirklich viel anfangen und nicht verstehen, was andere an dem Spiel so toll finden.
Ja, ich habe es gespielt - fand es insgesamt aber zu steril vom gesamten Stil  her. Irgendwie wirkte die Welt so lieblos und künstlichv auf mich.
Ist halt alles Geschmackssache.

Generell finde die Liste aber ein wenig unvollständig - da hätte es noch mehr als genügend super Titel gegeben.


----------



## Maiernator (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

vermisse hier gta vice city und 4 beide waren einfach gut!
AoK is auch deutlich besser als vieles das hier auf gelistet ist.


----------



## Hirnverteiler (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Call of Duty Platz 3?
Oh jeh ich hab meinen Glauben an die Menschheit verloren.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> hl2 hat den ersten platz auch verdient. so gut andere spiele auch waren...an hl2 kam dieses jahrzehnt keines ran. spannend, abwechslungsreich, physikspielereien, die meiner meinung nach auch heute noch beste engine & das beste ende der spielegeschichte usw... auch wenn ich kein riesen fan der firma valve bin, gegen hl2 kann man nun wirklich nix sagen.


Find's auch ok. Hab HL² + EP-1+2 grade erst durchgespielt. Hat mich gefesselt, aber von Spannung keine Spur.
Ab Kapitel 3 aus EP-1 und die EP-2 fand ich besser als HL². Nur das "Ende" in EP-2 welches keines ist, stößt sauer auf. Man kommt sich vor wie heiß gemacht und kalt liegen gelassen 
KI, naja... gescriptet wird überall, aber Gegner da auftauchen zu lassen, wo eine Wand ist, fand ich auch daneben, hätten sie wenigstens ein offenes Fenster in die Wand designen können damit es Glaubwürdig ist 

Und so allgemein gesehen war es mir klar das die Shooter mit Online Modus vorne dabei sind.. Es fehlen einfach die Spiele in den vorderen Rängen die länger gefesselt haben.


----------



## Butterbemme (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Mein Senf:
HL2 auf Platz 1 und ein völlig austauschbarer MP-Shooter (Battlefield) in die Top 10 weit vor echten Perlen... ich brech ab. xD Und C&C Generals... wtf. Der Witcher hätte den Platz mehr verdient als NWN, MoH und CoD2 sind aus heutiger sicht total veraltet und haben nichts wichtiges zum genre beigetragen, auf keinen Fall sind das Spiele einer Dekade. Deus Ex muss höher, Crysis tiefer, Baldurs Gate 2 >> Oblivion.

Und wer sagt dass HL2 eine tolle Story hat, kennt den Unterschied zwischen Story und Atmosphäre nicht. Letztere ist vorhanden, angedeutet wird viel. Wirklich passieren tut fast garnichts im Hauptspiel.


----------



## ice-routher (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

also meine meinung scheint zwar hier von der allgemeinheit abzugehen, aber ich fand half-life 2 war wirklich nix besonderes. die physikspielereien waren teilweise nett, teilweise auch dämlich, die gener waren nicht so besonders dumm, aber auch nicht besonders schlau, das ganze hat mich so wenig gefesselt, das nach dem kanal-level schluss war, im großen und ganzen für mich ein spiel mit vllt. Wertung 76 aber nicht 96. Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, das des Kanallevel (ich meine das erste level nur für den fall, das da noch mehr kanallevel kommen) tatsächlich lahm is und des lustige zeug erst dannach kommt, dann kriegt des spiel noch ne chance, wenn ihr des level allerdings schon voll toll fandet, dann hab ich wohl nen anderen geschmack.

noch zu anderen spielen: neverwinternights war n krampf. da war morrowwind 100mal besser. meiner meinung nach auch besser oder genausco gut wie oblivion.

und crysis hat die top 10 verdammt noch mal voll verdient. ich spiels grade nach 3 jahren mal wieder (jetzt auf nem pc der wirklich volle grafik wiedergebn kann und ich muss sagen, des spiel is in meinen persönlichen top 10 of all time) (nicht mal wegen der grafik die sagen wir mal ehlich der hammer is, sondern wegen physik, den riesigen levels und der verdammt noch mla schlauesten KI aller zeiten) Ja ich liebe dieses Spiel. Einziger Kritikpunkt: der Multiplayer.

ach ja assasin's creed is noch der hammer und fallout 3

das hier richtet sich an meinen vorrdner: call of duty 2 soll total veraltet sein. zum einen is des spiel jetzt glaub ich 6 jahre alt, dies mag dazu beigetragen haben und zweitens find ichs auch heute noch gut. vom gameplay her, war das damals der beste shooter und das ganze hat danach sich doch alles nach cod gerichtet


----------



## nomad79 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Meiner Meinung nach hat Half-Life2 den ersten Platz verdient. eins der besten spiele.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



Butterbemme schrieb:


> Mein Senf:
> HL2 auf Platz 1 und ein völlig austauschbarer MP-Shooter (Battlefield) in die Top 10 weit vor echten Perlen... ich brech ab. xD Und C&C Generals... wtf. Der Witcher hätte den Platz mehr verdient als NWN, MoH und CoD2 sind aus heutiger sicht total veraltet und haben nichts wichtiges zum genre beigetragen, auf keinen Fall sind das Spiele einer Dekade. Deus Ex muss höher, Crysis tiefer, Baldurs Gate 2 >> Oblivion.
> 
> Und wer sagt dass HL2 eine tolle Story hat, kennt den Unterschied zwischen Story und Atmosphäre nicht. Letztere ist vorhanden, angedeutet wird viel. Wirklich passieren tut fast garnichts im Hauptspiel.


Total veraltet ist jetzt mal wirklich kein Argument für ne Auflistung die Spiele aus den letzten 10 Jahren betrachtet O.o Baldur's Gate und Deus Ex sind ebenfalls technisch völlig veraltet  Wobei dir natürlich mehr beigetragen haben als CoD2. 
Wobei man CoD2 nicht unterschätzen darf. Dieses Spiel hat die Serie populär gemacht, und hat durchaus einige Gameplayelemente die voher nicht in Shootern da waren. Vor allem hat es eine für damalige Shooter krasse Kriegsatmosphäre geschaffen. So intensiv hab ich das danach nie wieder erlebt. 

Platz 1 mit HL2 besetzen .. gut war zu erwarten das da entweder HL2 oder WoW stehen werden. WoW mag ich mir kein urteil bilden, fands immer furchtbar langweilig. HL2 ist gut, schön erzählt und alles. Aber das beste Spiel in den letzten 10 Jahren .. puuh...


----------



## mab72 (23. Januar 2011)

Kein crimson skies unter den ersten 30?
Kein far cry unter den ersten 30?
Kein gt legends(das beste rennspiel das es gibt) unter den ersten 30?
Und...
KEIN GTA 4....? Das mit abstand beste computer spiel das es überhaupt jemals gab, ist nicht platz 1...IST NICHT MAL DABEI???

Sehr seltsam!


----------



## MastaofDesasta85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Was solln des hier?Wo bitte schön ist Max Payne??Und wo bitteschön ist Operation Flashpoint


----------



## MastaofDesasta85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Und was ist mit The Witcher??


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Kein Operation Flashpoint? Kein Morrowind? Kein Max Payne? Kein NOLF? Enttäuschend.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kein Operation Flashpoint? Kein Morrowind? Kein Max Payne? Kein NOLF? Enttäuschend.


   NOLF war geil xD OP Flashpoint hätte auf jeden Fall reingehört. Max Payne auch... statt morrowind ist ja oblivion drin. Kann man sich natürlich drüber streiten aber gleich zwei TES Spiele brauchts dann glaub auch nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

Es lohnt sich nicht über diese und jene Platzierungen, fehlende Titel, oder sonstiges aufzuregen.
Das ist ja keine Auswahl nach persönlichen Vorlieben von einem Redakteur, sondern eine Umfrage an der über 6000 Spieler teilgenommen haben.
Wem soll man da einen Vorwurf machen? Den Meinungen und Vorlieben Tausender Leute?

Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, wieviele von denen die hier über den ersten Platz herziehen, das Spiel auch wirklich gespielt haben. Und damit meine ich durchgespielt. Mal was darüber gelesen oder gesehen, kurz angespielt, oder einfach nur dagegen sein aus irgendeinem anderen Grund, ist als Bewertungsgrundlage nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Keine Atmosphäre, stumpfe Ballerei, Langeweile, miese Technik, null Story und vor allem Monotonie (ich kenne keinen abwechslungsreicheren Shooter) sind Aspekte die auf HL2 einfach nicht zutreffen.


----------



## hippo99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*

So, so... "...mehr als 6.000 Leser haben an der Umfrage teilgenommen" ??

Half-Life 2 mit Platz 1 hatte mit 651 Stimmen 13.3%

13,3% ............................. 651 Stimmen
100 % .............................       x Stimmen
_____________________________
x = 651 x 100 / 13,3 = 4894.7

Ich komm da nicht mal auf 4900 Stimmen... =D


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Special - Das beste Spiel von 2000 bis 2010: Ein Shooter ist das beste Game aus elf Jahren Spielegeschichte*



hippo99 schrieb:


> So, so... "...mehr als 6.000 Leser haben an der Umfrage teilgenommen" ??
> 
> Half-Life 2 mit Platz 1 hatte mit 651 Stimmen 13.3%
> 
> ...



Die restlichen 1100 haben angeklickt:

[X] Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden

und wurden deshalb keinem Spiel zugeordnet.^^


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. Juni 2017)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> hl2 hat den ersten platz auch verdient. so gut andere spiele auch waren...an hl2 kam dieses jahrzehnt keines ran. spannend, abwechslungsreich, physikspielereien, die meiner meinung nach auch heute noch beste engine & das beste ende der spielegeschichte usw... auch wenn ich kein riesen fan der firma valve bin, gegen hl2 kann man nun wirklich nix sagen.



Das seh ich absolut genauso. Man schaue sich zum Vergleich mal andere Spiele aus der Zeit an, vielleicht wird dann klarer, wie sehr das damals ein Sprung nach vorne war. Mir fällt auch bis heute kein anderer Single-Player Shooter ein, der mir besser gefallen hätte. Crysis, Bioshock, CoD...jedes dieser Spiele hat in manchen Aspekten die Nase vorne, waren alle gut. Das Gesamtpacket von HL2 (die Episoden bezieh ich hier nicht mit ein) aber ist für mich ungeschlagen, insofern an all euch Zweifler: Gebt dem Spiel eine Chance. Spielt es auf schwer, und spielt es durch. Das war nämlich auch ein erfreulich umfangreiches & abwechslungsreiches Spiel


----------



## OField (13. Juni 2017)

Woher wusste ich dass HL2 den ersten Platz macht ?


----------



## Cosgrove83 (19. Juni 2017)

HL1 gehört für mich zu einem der besten Spiele aller Zeiten, aber die faszination für HL2 habe ich nie verstanden.  Die Gravity Gun war toll, aber sonst? Die vielen fahrten mit dem Buggy oder auf dem Wasser haben in meinen Augen den Spielfluss zu sehr gestört. Rumfahren, anhalten, aussteigen, erkunden, einsteigen, rumfahren... und dann diese Rebellen die dich stets angehimmelt haben weil du eben Gordon Freeman bist. In Teil 1 war man ein Wissenschaftler der sich einfach nur aus einer "ärgerlichen" Situation befreien wollte. In HL2 war man plötzlich Superman und Jesus der Erlöser in Persona. Da ging mir zu sehr die Glaubwürdigkeit für den Charakter und die Spielwelt flöten. Für mich hatte das Spiel einfach zu viele Macken im Spieldesign. Das Setting und die Physik dagegen waren auch toll. Der Multiplayer sowieso, aber vom Singleplayer war ich nach dem grandiosen Vorgänger etwas enttäuscht.

In meinen Augen hat Deus Ex den Thron verdient. Das war für mich eine glaubwürdige Spielwelt mit einer tollen Story, tolle Charaktere, mehrere Lösungswege und Vorgehensweisen gestützt durch Rollenspielelemente. ...naja, zumindest hat es das in die Liste geschafft.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2017)

Kein Nolf, kein OFP, kein Max Payne, kein S.T.A.L.K.E.R ? Kein Teil von Mass Effect? Kein GTR 1/2, kein NFS Porsche? Kein Mafia ? Dafür Crysis und COD? Naja ich sag mal nichts weiter. Daß Outcast nicht dabei ist schiebe ich mal auf den Release 3-4 Monate vor dem Zeitfenster. Ansonsten hätte ich noch mehr den Kopf geschüttelt.

Das einzig innovative an Crysis war der Anzug mit seinen Spezialfunktionen. Ansonsten war es eine reine Grafikhure ohne wirklichen Inhalt. Und FC 1 krankte ab 50% an den schwachsinnigen Mutanten. Teil 2 hatte ein geniales Setting, die implementierte Brandentwicklung war absolute Sahne, mit Malaria und Waffendefekten interessante Ansätze (keine Frage), war aber dank gleicher Missionen, mäßiger Story und ständigem Respawning der Gegner repetiv. Dann spielte Malaria ab ungefähr 50% Spieldauer keine Rolle mehr und die Waffendefekte waren zu überzogen implementiert. Die Ak hatte aller Furz lang Ladehemmungen aus dem Nichts. Hier hätte mehr Feinschliff gut getan.

Wenn KI ein Maßstab für die Bewertung ist würde ich auch statt Crysis viel viel eher (in mehrfacher Potenz) FEAR anführen. FEAR ist für mich der Inbegriff brillanter Gegner-Ki überhaupt.

Das wundert mich überhaupt, daß keiner hier einen diesbezüglichen Gegenvorschlag gemacht hat. Denn die KI in dem Titel ist ein Meilenstein, den selbst heutige Titel komischerweise nicht mehr erreichen. Dann auch gameplaytechnisch und durch Alma war Teil 1 von Fear ein besonderer Ausnahme-Titel.

Fear mußte nicht wie z.B. COD mit Massen an Gegnern und Triggerschaltern darüber hinwegtäuschen, daß keine wirkliche Gegner-KI vorhanden ist. Da hatte man pro Raum nur wenige Gegner (vielleicht eine Handvoll bis maximal 10). Die waren aber vergleichbar so schwer wie 30-40 Moorhuhn-Gegner aus irgendeinem COD und selbst aus Crysis. Die Gegner haben einen fixiert, flankiert, haben clever Deckungen genutzt und einen auch umgangen während die Kollegen von denen einen versucht haben festzunageln.


----------



## KylRoy (20. Juni 2017)

Mein Anliegen: Stalker müsste unbedingt unter den ersten fünf Plätzen sein.

Es können doch nicht so viele Leute so schlechten Geschmack oder derart mieses Urteilsvermögen haben.

Jedes Call of Duty, außer dem ersten Teil vielleicht, hat in dieser Liste nichts zu suchen, und Half-Life 2 höchstens auf einem Platz ganz hinten.

Ebenso ist Vice City oder San Andreas GTA 3 in jeder Beziehung überlegen. wie kann denn sowas passieren?

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein *Nolf*, kein OFP, kein Max Payne, kein S.T.A.L.K.E.R ? Kein Teil von Mass Effect? Kein *GTR 1/2*, kein *NFS Porsche*? Kein Mafia ? .


Was gute Spiele sind wissen eben viele gar nicht mehr. Fallen auf all die Blender Grafik rein. 
Hidden&Dangerous 1/2 fehlt in deiner Auflistung noch. 
Zumindest der Genialere Teil 2 kam nach 2000 raus.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2017)

Stimmt H&D 2 fehlt definitiv auch. Ebenso wie Teil 1 ein wirklich guter Taktikshooter. Mir fehlen auch ein Project IGI 1 und 2. Fällt mir auch gerade ein. Ebenso eine deutlich bessere Wahl als ein COD.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juni 2017)

Wie kommt es, dass hier plötzlich in diesem sechs Jahre alten Artikel wieder diskutiert wird?


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass hier plötzlich in diesem sechs Jahre alten Artikel wieder diskutiert wird?



Sommerloch.


----------



## KylRoy (20. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass hier plötzlich in diesem sechs Jahre alten Artikel wieder diskutiert wird?


Weil es einfach sein muss! 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Terracresta (1. Februar 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sommerloch.



Winterloch.


----------



## ichthys (12. Juli 2019)

Sommerloch! 
Ansonsten vermisse ich persönlich Prince of Persia in der Auflistung. HL2 auf dem ersten Platz... Mutig.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2019)

Winterloch.....von 2011


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2019)

Das Loch dauert immer noch an.


----------



## TAOO (12. Juli 2019)

Gothik 1 / 2 / 3 !!!!! Der Oberknaller aus Essen . Ich habe diese drei Teile in meinem Kopf wie ein Bilderbuch, sogar mit Sound . Selten das ich in einem Spiel so Mega vertieft war, wie in dieser Geschichte ! Diego - Gorn - Milten - Lester - usw. und natürlich der fiese Xardas, herrlich


----------



## hunterseyes (17. Juli 2019)

Kann mir jemand die ersten 3 plätze verraten? Hab kein Interesse daran 30 Bilder Clickbait zu tätigen.

Edit: Erst jetzt das Uralt-Datum bemerkt, wieso fand man den Artikel dann in der Mainseite als News?


----------



## MrFob (17. Juli 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die ersten 3 plätze verraten? Hab kein Interesse daran 30 Bilder Clickbait zu tätigen.
> 
> Edit: Erst jetzt das Uralt-Datum bemerkt, wieso fand man den Artikel dann in der Mainseite als News?



k.A. wieso der Artikel gerade wieder da ist. Ich dachte es ist nur der Thread wieder im Forum aufgetaucht weil einer genecropostet hat.

Aber nur so nebenbei, du kannst auch einfach in die Bildergalerie Ansicht gehen (Link ueber dem Bild oder einfach draufklicken). Dann kannst du unten die Thumbnails aller Bilder durchscrollen und musst dich nicht durch alle durchklicken.
Die ersten drei Plaetze hier waren aber von 3 bis 1: CoD: Modern Warfare, WoW und Half Life 2.

Von meiner Seite will ich nur kurz anmerken, dass mMn die Zeit von 1999 bis 2012 die absolute Hochzeit der Spiele-Entwicklung war. in den 2000ern wurde die Grafik wirklich gut genug um Welten realistisch wirken zu lassen und es wurden in der Zeitspanne sehr viele innovative Spiele entwickelt (teils vom Gameplay her, teils auch von der Story her). Ab 2013 wurde leider mMn alles irgendwie ein bisschen same-y und formelhaft. Soll nicht heissen, dass keine guten Spiele mehr rauskommen. Aber die Dichte an tollen Titeln in den 2000ern war schon enorm.


----------



## hunterseyes (19. Juli 2019)

Naja, mir fehlt noch ein Spiel, dass einige Vorzüge von mehreren Spielen beinhalten würde. 
Ich stehe ja total auf ArcheAge, allein die Charakterauswahl bei den KLASSEN ist genial gelöst, sodass man nicht mehr gezwungen ist, sich unzählige Twinks anzuschaffen, nur weil man Langeweile mit einem Spielstil hat oder die Klasse zu Tode genervt wurde...Ebenso genial die Welt an sich, die ohne Ladezonen auskommt und die komplette Welt an sich zusammenhängend ist. Man kann also von einen Kontinent zum anderen und dies sogar durch Flüsse, Meere/Ozeane. Durch Schwimmen oder Gleiter oder sogar die eigenen Schiffe. Generell das Schiffssystem ist so geil. Wäre das Spiel noch mit diversen Inhalten aus GW2 mit WvWvW - Kämpfen, mehr Möglichkeiten OpenPvP mit Burgen/Kanonen usw durchzuführen - einfach genial! Ebenso fehlt etwas die Fülle beim Housing an Einrichtungsgegenständen und Atmospähre, so wie in TESO. Also diese 3 SPiele miteinander verknüpft wäre bestimmt geil. Früher dachte ich mal, irgendetwas aus WoW müsste da auch noch rein, aber WoW bietet irgendwie nichts, was mich jetzt interessieren würde oder etwas, was es nicht woanders auch gibt.


----------



## solidus246 (17. Januar 2020)

Half Life auf Platz 1. Mehr als verdient.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Januar 2020)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Half Life auf Platz 1. Mehr als verdient.



Ansichtssache, mich catcht HalfLife gar nicht, weder Teil 1 noch Teil 2


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, mich catcht HalfLife gar nicht, weder Teil 1 noch Teil 2



Der beste Shooter der ersten Dekade ist selbstverständlich F.E.A.R.


----------



## FeralKid (17. Dezember 2021)

Das beste Spiel in der Dekade:
Ganz klar - StarCraft II Wings of Liberty.

Sowas gutes erscheint heutzutage ja im Grunde garnicht mehr.


----------

